# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  xác xuất thống kê đánh lô đề online! ghilode đánh đề online bảo mật hàng đầu tại 3 miền

## binhanvip

*xác xuất thống kê* *đánh lô đề online 
*( Xác xuất ra đề trong phần tảng băng nổi rất thấp, có thể 10 ngày mới có 1 ngày ra 2 số đề trong cùng phần tảng băng nổi)
Phương pháp   đánh đề online   tảng băng này tuy hơi nhiều số để lựa chọn nhưng cũng có cái thú vị riêng của nó. Đặc biệt người đang bị vận đen ám ảnh mà run tay, không tự tin thì áp dụng Phương pháp   đánh đề online   này giải đen là tốt nhất. Hạch toán cụ thể nhé
Đầu tư: 70 số đề x 10k/số x80% = 560k; Thu về 700k; lãi 140k đủ tiền hút thuốc Vinataba đó 
Sau khi có 1 loạt những con đề như trên , phối hợp Phương pháp   đánh đề online   "3 cây", Phương pháp   đánh đề online   "Ma trận bắt bộ số", Phương pháp   đánh đề online   "chạm cầu" để chúng ta loại bớt những con đề không cần thiết và sẽ tập trung vào 1 số con nhất định để đầu tư.
đánh đề online   có là do cái gì tồn tại cũng  đánh đề online    tuân theo một quy luật riêng của nó và nó ko phụ thuộc vào yếu tố khách quan mà nó bị yếu tố chủ quan lợi dụng và điều khiển đánh đề online.
Kết luận:
Cầu nối liền hai bờ sông ngay dưới chân ta, đoạn đường phía trước có sông hay không, có cầu nữa hay không phải đi đến đó mới biết được. Nó làm ta vừa đi, vừa suy nghĩ, vừa chờ đợi. Nó tạo cho ta trên 50% niềm tin là "Có" (Vì thình thoảng vẫn thấy xuất hiện mà)
Nhưng không bao giờ người ta bỏ ra nhiều tiền để xây một cái cầu đâu. Vì : Thu - Chi không đảm bảo lợi nhuận.
"CacMac đã nói: "Lợi nhuận đạt 100% thì bảo nó treo cổ bố nó lên nó cũng làm"; Vậy mình là ai nhỉ; Hu hu, sợ quá.
Tóm lại chúng ta đang đi làm việc cho kẻ thù man rợ mà không biết; Chúng đã Tương kế - Tựu kế hàng bao năm nay rồi; Chúng ta tin vào cầu thì cầu sẽ chạy, nhưng toàn "Cầu Khỉ" thôi;
Giải pháp:
Không nên đánh nhiều tiền (Cơ bản nhất)
Mục đích:
1/ Đánh giảm mạnh vào Tổng lợi nhuận của kẻ thù, gây khó khăn về kinh tế mà chúng vẫn sử dụng để đảm bảo cho việc bảo tồn "hệ thống nhân sự tính toán và sảo trả", vì không có kinh phí;
2/ Làm cắt giảm cơ hội mua chuộc kq do một số thành phần xấu cấu kết với nhau; vì lượng tiền có đáng kể gì đâu mà mua chuộc;
3/......
Mục đích quan trọng nhất: Làm cho chúng mất hết hứng thú chăn dắt chúng ta theo kiểm như thế này; Cái hứng thú này do chúng ta tạo ra -Vì ta trao cho nó nhiều tiền quá, nó sướng và nó sẽ "Thông minh" hơn trong khâu tính toán;
Một số lưu ý:
1/ Khi cay cú người ta không sáng suốt về lý trí, dễ bị mù quáng. Vậy cần phải giữ cho mình một tâm lý ổn định để nhận định sự việc được sát thực.
2/ Đã trót đánh mất nhiều nên bình tĩnh, tự tin, không "Khát nước";
3/ Vừa chơi nhỏ lẻ, vừa theo dõi diễn biến
4/ Đừng tham vọng "Đập chết chủ Lô Đề", vì phải làm thế nào nó mới chết?, Phải đánh nhiều tiền để nếu trúng thì kết quả được nhân nên nhiều lần. Ta sai lầm nhất ở điểm này; Đây là yếu tố tối quan trọng để chúng tranh thủ cơ hội làm giàu chứ không chết.
Chào thân ái và quyết thắng lô đề!"
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
chỗ đánh lô đề uy tín chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, danh de online uy tin nhat,  danh lo de online uy tin, ghilode danh de uy tin nhat, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de uy tin nhat, danh de uy tin, web bao lo de uy tin, danh lode online,  trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề  trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, web lo de online, choi de online o trang nao uy tin,  xin web danh lo de truc tuyen,  danh de online web nao uy tin nhat, danh de online, ghilode .com, web choi de online uy tin, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac web choi so de uy tin, danhlodeonline, web danh de online,  trang lode online uy tin, danh lo de online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2017, trang web site nao choi bao lo uy tin nhat , choi lodeonline, web danh de online,  web nao danh lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web ghi lo de uy tin viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web ghi lo de, trang web danh lo moi nhat, cac trang web danh lo de, web ghi lo de online moi nhat, trang web ghi de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode an cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web danh lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang danh lo de uy nhat, web choi lo de online uy tin, web lode uy tin hien nay, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de bac uy tin, trang web danh lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web choi lo de online, trang web lode online, ghi lo de uy tin, nhung web lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web choi de online uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin, trang ghilode ghi lo uy tin nhat, choi lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

